# Una participación por debajo del 64% entregará Castilla y León al socialcomunismo



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Una participación por debajo del 64% entregará Castilla y León al socialcomunismo


Con un resultado incierto, la participación será clave para el resultado de las elecciones en Castilla y León de este domingo.




okdiario.com


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

*¿Alguien sabe cómo vá el nivel de participación en CyL?*


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Michavila augura que si la participación en Castilla y León baja del 33% a las 14.00 horas podría gobernar el PSOE - elEconomista.es


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Confiemos que el nivel de participación sea alto.

Aunque en mi opinión un umbral del 64% como dice la noticia lo veo muy alto


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

No está demostrado que la abstención sea mayoritaria de uno de los lados del espectro pseudoideológico. Es más, lo que se demuestra indirectamente, en todo caso, es lo contrario. Basta con ver las cifras de abstención en las generales a lo largo de su historia.


----------



## Turgot (13 Feb 2022)

A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Feb 2022)

Los castellanos están muy hasta los cojones , la participación será alta

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luca (13 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio



No estoy muy seguro de eso.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Feb 2022)

Lo curioso de la noticia es que ya dan por hecho que los nuevos partidos regionales son fliiales del PSOE:



> En ese escenario, la suma de PP y Vox sería de 39 escaños por los 42 del resto de partidos (PSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, UPL, *Soria Ya, Por Ávila y España Vaciada*). La mayoría absoluta en Castilla y León está en 41 diputados.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los castellanos están muy hasta los cojones , la participación será alta
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ojalá la participación sea alta


----------



## Alf_ET (13 Feb 2022)

"el electorado del PP, que allí es mayoritario, podría precisamente por la lluvia quedarse en casa" 

jajajaja qué puta broma de democracia. Uy que llueve, pues no voto.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso de la noticia es que ya dan por hecho que los nuevos partidos regionales son fliiales del PSOE:



Es que es un secreto a voces amigo


----------



## pcbyte (13 Feb 2022)

Los del Okdiario se estan moderando cada vez más, no dicen nada de bolivarianos podemitas, ni de bildu etarras, ni de independentistas nazis.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> "el electorado del PP, que allí es mayoritario, podría precisamente por la lluvia quedarse en casa"
> 
> jajajaja qué puta broma de democracia. Uy que llueve, pues no voto.



pues aunque parezca surrealista, la climatología influye en las elecciones









Mañana nublada y tarde electoral lluviosa en Castilla y León este domingo


Será una tarde de domingo lluviosa y con temperaturas a la baja en casi todo Castilla y León. Los elecciones también miran al tiempo, porque de él d




www.niusdiario.es





Aunque parece que la lluvia llegará por la tarde. Hasta el mediodía habrá buen tiempo


----------



## Lombroso (13 Feb 2022)

A ver, si os tomáis la molestia de leer análisis al margen del panfleto de Inda, lo que vienen a decir es que en las zonas rurales tiene más fuerza la derecha. En estas zonas predomina la gente mayor (le da más apoyo al PP) y este año, además, se han reducido en un 12% las mesas electorales, por lo cual, se han de desplazar, en algunos casos incluso con autobuses. Son obstáculos que, en principio, le restaría apoyo a la derecha.

En ciudades grandes, donde el apoyo está más repartido, llueve lo mismo, pero los colegios electorales están más cerca. 

Otro dato interesante es que desde el 2000 la participación ha ido cayendo, y eso que normalmente coincidían con elecciones municipales o generales.

Que eso del umbral del 64% sea cierto, es otra cosa muy diferente.


----------



## Lombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> pues aunque parezca surrealista, la climatología influye en las elecciones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto, hay un estudio en Países Bajos que dice que por cada 25 cc de lluvia, la participación cae un punto. Al margen de estudios, sí, la climatología es evidente que influye.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

Todos llamando a la participación, que vienen los otros (el malvado Partido Random)!!!

La partitocracia necesita de alta participación


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> A ver, si os tomáis la molestia de leer análisis al margen del panfleto de Inda, lo que vienen a decir es que en las zonas rurales tiene más fuerza la derecha. En estas zonas predomina la gente mayor (le da más apoyo al PP) y este año, además, se han reducido en un 12% las mesas electorales, por lo cual, se han de desplazar, en algunos casos incluso con autobuses. Son obstáculos que, en principio, le restaría apoyo a la derecha.
> 
> En ciudades grandes, donde el apoyo está más repartido, llueve lo mismo, pero los colegios electorales están más cerca.
> 
> ...



A eso precisamente me refería.


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Feb 2022)

¡Tema mítico! - Que no os engañen, VOX va a GANAR las Elecciones en Castilla y Leon.


----------



## ferrys (13 Feb 2022)

A las 10h, poca gente. No llueve pero hace fresco. Se quedará buena tarde.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

Yo bajo a votar en lo que me tome el vermú


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

11% a las 11:30 ¿alguien tiene cuanto se votó en las anteriores a esa hora?


----------



## Furymundo (13 Feb 2022)

las mismas mentiras de siempre para evitar la abstencion
lo que realmente les jode.

que perjudica a unos 
que favorece a otros

para asi despertar el cainismo hezpañol


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> 11% a las 11:30 ¿alguien tiene cuanto se votó en las anteriores a esa hora?



segun parece esa cifra no puede compararse con la participación durante años anteriores porque es la primera vez que facilitan este dato a las 11.30 horas.


Un 11% equivale a *218.503 personas*.del total del censo comunicado asciende a 1.932.622 personas, según publica el mundo


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Supongo que a partir de ahora aumentará la participación


----------



## Gift (13 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio



Mantra repetido hasta causar aburrimiento.

Y todo por el mito de que la izquierda, también llamada la "Agenda del Bien", suele abstenerse con más facilidad que los votantes del PP, porque ellos son muy "finolis" y tienen la tragadera estrecha.

Pero como resulta que en España la única derecha que existe -la de verdad, sin contaminación progre ni complejos- es VOX, pues tiene un electorado muy movilizado e ilusionado. Llueva o truene, nada les detiene a la hora de dar patadas en el culo a la izquierda y a los cobardicas de PP.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Cuanta menos abstencion mejor para la derecha por lo menos en castilla y leon en españa ya si podría ser otra cosa.
Ojala vox pueda superar un 15% de los votos.


----------



## RalphWiggum (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> *¿Alguien sabe cómo vá el nivel de participación en CyL?*













CyL - Avance de participación (extra) de las 11:30 - EM


La Junta Electoral de Castilla y León ofrece un avance de participación a las 11:00, algo que hasta ahora nunca se había hecho.




electomania.es






.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> CyL - Avance de participación (extra) de las 11:30 - EM
> 
> 
> La Junta Electoral de Castilla y León ofrece un avance de participación a las 11:00, algo que hasta ahora nunca se había hecho.
> ...



Que suerte tienes a mi no me funciona electomania.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Gift dijo:


> Mantra repetido hasta causar aburrimiento.
> 
> Y todo por el mito de que la izquierda, también llamada la "Agenda del Bien", suele ,abstenerse con más facilidad que los votantes del PP, porque ellos son muy "finolis" y tienen la tragadera estrecha.
> 
> Pero como resulta que en España la única derecha que existe -la de verdad, sin contaminación progre ni complejos- es VOX, pues tiene un electorado muy movilizado e ilusionado. Llueva o truene, nada les detiene a la hora de dar patadas en el culo a la izquierda y a los cobardicas de PP.



No dudo que el electorado de vox, este muy motivado. Me preocupa que el electorado del Pp se quede en casa…


----------



## RalphWiggum (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que suerte tienes a mi no me funciona electomania.





Va rara, con Brave leo los comentarios y con Firefox no.


.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio



el problema del PP no es la participacion, sino que se le mueren los votantes



Lefri dijo:


> No dudo que el electorado de vox, este muy motivado. Me preocupa que el electorado del Pp se quede en casa…



Núñez Feijóo culpa a 100.000 muertos gallegos del desplome electoral del PP | Público (publico.es)


----------



## isasosttw (13 Feb 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el problema del PP y el PSOEno es la participacion, sino que se le mueren los votantes



Permítame la pequeña treta de modificar su mensaje.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

me tendréis que explicar porque una alta o baja participación favorece a uno u otro partido.


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Todos llamando a la participación, que vienen los otros (el malvado Partido Random)!!!
> 
> La partitocracia necesita de alta participación



*¿A la partitocracia? que va, a esa gente se la suda todo ya. *
En junio de 2020, la abstención en el PVasco superó el 50% en muchas localidades incluidas capitales y todos salieron contentos y aplaudiéndose sin apenas dar relevancia a un dato que debería resultarles preocupante e incluso, deslegitimador. 
Una tendencia que se extendió, salvo en el caso de Ayuso, por el descontento y en las regionales francesas alcanzó casi el 67% ¿alguién les ha oido analizar esto en debates o preocuparse? *nada, ahí están con dos cojones, y en las posteriores de Alemania, lo solucionaron en muchas regiones omitiendo los datos de abstención y dando solo los porecentajes de votos.*


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me tendréis que explicar porque una alta o baja participación favorece a uno u otro partido.











Elecciones Castilla y León: ¿A quién puede beneficiar y perjudicar más la abstención en las elecciones?


Los sondeos apuntan a un gran aumento de la abstención respecto a los últimos comicios en Castilla y León por diversos factores. Analizamos a quién puede beneficiar y a quién perjudicar.




amp.ondacero.es





según dice ese artículo en CyL tradicionalmente en los comicios en los que la participación es alta, los vencedores suelen ser los partidos de derechas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Elecciones Castilla y León: ¿A quién puede beneficiar y perjudicar más la abstención en las elecciones?
> 
> 
> Los sondeos apuntan a un gran aumento de la abstención respecto a los últimos comicios en Castilla y León por diversos factores. Analizamos a quién puede beneficiar y a quién perjudicar.
> ...




son pajas mentales que se hacen los ejpertos para llenar portadas. No tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> son pajas mentales que se hacen los ejpertos para llenar portadas. No tiene ningún sentido.



Ya veremos …


----------



## Manero empaque (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Elecciones Castilla y León: ¿A quién puede beneficiar y perjudicar más la abstención en las elecciones?
> 
> 
> Los sondeos apuntan a un gran aumento de la abstención respecto a los últimos comicios en Castilla y León por diversos factores. Analizamos a quién puede beneficiar y a quién perjudicar.
> ...





En CyL siempre gana la derecha
No hay nada con que comparar

La última vez que ganó la izquierda fue en 1985


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso de la noticia es que ya dan por hecho que los nuevos partidos regionales son fliiales del PSOE:



Pero si eso no es ni noticia ya. Ni siquiera un secreto a voces. Podemos ya no da más de sí, había que inventarse algo distinto para robar votos.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso de la noticia es que ya dan por hecho que los nuevos partidos regionales son fliiales del PSOE:



Si no recuerdo mal, Por Ávila es una escisión del PP de Ávila.

Por Ávila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Spoiler: Por Ávila



Nacido como una *escisión de antiguos militantes del **Partido Popular* en la provincia de Ávila en enero de 2019, pasó a ser* presidido entonces por* José Ramón Budiño, antiguo jefe de protocolo de la Diputación Provincial de Ávila e *hijo del general Antonio Budiño Carballo, cabeza de lista de Vox por **Pontevedra* en las elecciones generales de España de abril de 2019.12

El partido presentó lista tanto a las elecciones municipales de 2019 en diversos municipios de la provincia de Ávila (incluyendo su capital) como a las elecciones a las Cortes de Castilla y León de 2019 en la provincia de Ávila. La lista presentada en la capital, encabezada por Jesús Manuel Sánchez Cabrera (presidente de la Diputación entre junio de 2015 y marzo de 2019), obtuvo una mayoría simple de 11 concejales del pleno, mientras que los resultados totales en las municipales a lo largo de la provincia le hicieron ganar 4 escaños en el pleno de la diputación provincial.3 Obtuvo además 1 escaño de procurador en las Cortes de Castilla y León, el parlamento regional.45



El el hipotético caso de que el PPsoe quisiera pactar con VOX, supongo que Por Ávila podría unirse al pacto, sobre todo en caso de necesitarse algún procurador...


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso de la noticia es que ya dan por hecho que los nuevos partidos regionales son fliiales del PSOE:



Al menos no lo ocultan 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CocoVin (13 Feb 2022)

Castilla quien te ha visto y quien te ve. Reconquistada por los moros y votando sucialcomunismo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> segun parece esa cifra no puede compararse con la participación durante años anteriores porque es la primera vez que facilitan este dato a las 11.30 horas.
> 
> 
> Un 11% equivale a *218.503 personas*.del total del censo comunicado asciende a 1.932.622 personas, según publica el mundo



Cómo pueden dar tanto asco... modifican la hora para no hacer comparativas??? Se puede ser más retrasado??? Qué ganas de que el pp se vaya a tomar por el culo, aunque les sustituya la psoe, me la suda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drogoprofe (13 Feb 2022)

Más gente al pv, Barcelona, Madrid


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Cuanta menos abstencion mejor para la derecha por lo menos en castilla y leon en españa ya si podría ser otra cosa.
> Ojala vox pueda superar un 15% de los votos.



Si lo piensas un 15% es una miseria.

En serio hay un 85% de castellanos que van a votar más inmigración, más impuestos, menos libertades, más feminazismo y más antiespaña????

Todo lo que no sea acercarse al 40-50% me parece ridículo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Si lo piensas un 15% es una miseria.
> 
> En serio hay un 85% de castellanos que van a votar más inmigración, más impuestos, menos libertades, más feminazismo y más antiespaña????
> 
> ...



De verdad si vox se acerca a un 20% es un resultadazo, tener un 40% no es una realidad ahora mismo.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, Por Ávila es una escisión del PP de Ávila.
> 
> Por Ávila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Por Ávila es más de derechas que Vox, dudo que en la provincia más conservadora de españa voten para darle el gobierno al SOE.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No dudo que el electorado de vox, este muy motivado. Me preocupa que el electorado del Pp se quede en casa…



Por qué??? Cuantos más se queden mejor, votar pp es votar psoe, no lo digo yo, lo dice fraCagado y moñeco.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

En Madrid decian que la alta participación beneficiaba a la izquierda y se dio una participación record. El resultado fue una victoria historica para la derecha.

Hoy en día esas estimaciones no valen, estan hechas todas con el bipartidismo y nacionalistas locales. Pero cambio tanto las reglas de juego que todas esas mierdas no sirven.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Por Ávila es más de derechas que Vox, dudo que en la provincia más conservadora de españa voten para darle el gobierno al SOE.



Comparto sus dudas. Pero "poderoso caballero" es la subvención y las paguitas...


----------



## INE (13 Feb 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> "el electorado del PP, que allí es mayoritario, podría precisamente por la lluvia quedarse en casa"
> 
> jajajaja qué puta broma de democracia. Uy que llueve, pues no voto.



¿Qué lluvia? Estoy de viaje por Castilla y un solazo
espantoso.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

El VOXto está plenamente movilizado.

A más abstención, más cagarrinas.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Si lo piensas un 15% es una miseria.
> 
> En serio hay un 85% de castellanos que van a votar más inmigración, más impuestos, menos libertades, más feminazismo y más antiespaña????
> 
> ...





Y los leoneses que vamos a votar?


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> De verdad si vox se acerca a un 20% es un resultadazo, tener un 40% no es una realidad ahora mismo.



Lo sé, pero es que si lo piensas me parece tan absurdo...como ya hemos visto con la plandemia estamos rodeados de retrasados.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Qué lluvia? Estoy de viaje por Castilla y un solazo
> espantoso.





Será por eso que en León esta nublado


Al no ser Castilla


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Feb 2022)

Eso pasaría con un 50% o menos, no con un 64%.

Un 64% sería un nivel de participación de un año normal, y ganaría la derecha.

Como siempre, los redactores de Okdiario trabajando borrachos.

En estas elecciones sin comicios municipales la participación va a ser más baja que eso, y no significará necesariamente que gane la izquierda.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y los leoneses que vamos a votar?



León es castilla, paleto 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> León es castilla, paleto
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk





Ah


Y si León es Castilla porque coño esto se llama Castilla y León?
por que nos llamamos castellanos y leoneses?
Por qué hay leones en la bandera?
Por que hay un León en el escudo de España?
Si esto es Castilla porque aquí ni dios se siente castellano?


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo sé, pero es que si lo piensas me parece tan absurdo...como ya hemos visto con la plandemia estamos rodeados de retrasados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Que ojalá sacaran un 40% vox pero es muy dificil.


----------



## INE (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Será por eso que en León esta nublado
> 
> 
> Al no ser Castilla



Salamanca solazo, estilo Marruecos.


----------



## Arthas98 (13 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio



No cuando llevas gobernando durante décadas, una abstención más alta de lo normal implica que los que antes te votaban ahora ya no lo hacen


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Salamanca solazo, estilo Marruecos.





Es la Marruecos de León y la Ucrania de Castilla


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2022)

La baja participación solo beneficia a vox y a la España vaciada esa, que tiene votantes más movilizados.
PPSOE y pudimos va a sufrir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

La abstención suele perjudicar al partido más sistémico ¿Eso que quiere decir? Pues el partido más establecido, con más poder y proyección social. Es decir al que representa lo oficial. Que no tiene que ser siempre el que gobierna.

En el caso de Castilla y León o Galicia sería el PP.

Por lo que me temo que en este caso se barrunta una hecatombe para el PP. Como la participación sea baja, tal como dicen algunos peperos, podría sumar el PSOE junto con todos los demás, menos VOX obviamente.

Aunque os digo una cosa, el mejor resultado posible, sería algo así como 21 escaños para el PP y 20 para VOX. Lo JUSTO para la mayoría absoluta pero con el PP al pie de los caballos literalmente. Muchísimo mejor incluso que un resultado con amplia mayoría para PP+VOX pero donde los peperos suban de 30.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La abstención suele perjudicar al partido más sistémico ¿Eso que quiere decir? Pues el partido más establecido, con más poder y proyección social. Es decir al que representa lo oficial. Que no tiene que ser siempre el que gobierna.
> 
> En el caso de Castilla y León o Galicia sería el PP.
> 
> Por lo que me temo que en este caso se barrunta una hecatombe para el PP. Como la participación sea baja, tal como dicen algunos peperos, podría sumar el PSOE junto con todos los demás, menos VOX obviamente.



Hoy pondremos a prueba esa teoría. Ya veremos qué pasa.


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)

¡¡¡Castellanos!!! ¡¡¡Leoneses!!!

Quiero volver a ver esto hoy.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Hoy pondremos a prueba esa teoría. Ya veremos qué pasa.



Son de estas veces que a uno le encantaría equivocarse.

Sobre todo porque un buen resultado para el PSOE afianzaría a Sánchez y le haría remontar a nivel nacional. Lo que sería un desastre aún mayor.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La abstención suele perjudicar al partido más sistémico ¿Eso que quiere decir? Pues el partido más establecido, con más poder y proyección social. Es decir al que representa lo oficial. Que no tiene que ser siempre el que gobierna.
> 
> En el caso de Castilla y León o Galicia sería el PP.
> 
> ...



Ojalá saliera eso, abriría las palomitas al instante 21-20.
Pero me temo que como haya poca participación pueda suceder la sorpresa como en su día en andalucia.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Feb 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el problema del PP no es la participacion, sino que se le mueren los votantes
> 
> 
> 
> Núñez Feijóo culpa a 100.000 muertos gallegos del desplome electoral del PP | Público (publico.es)



Ni eso , el problema del PP es traicionar a su electorado.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En Madrid decian que la alta participación beneficiaba a la izquierda y se dio una participación record. El resultado fue una victoria historica para la derecha.
> 
> Hoy en día esas estimaciones no valen, estan hechas todas con el bipartidismo y nacionalistas locales. Pero cambio tanto las reglas de juego que todas esas mierdas no sirven.



La baja participación beneficia a vox y a los que odian a vox, y perjudica a PP.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

No va a ir a votar ni el tato. El ciudadano castellano y leonés es localista, y separar autonómicas de locales va a favorecer la abstención. A las 11 y pico de la mañana un 11%









Resultados elecciones en Castilla y León, última hora en directo | El PP gana pero necesita a Vox


En ABC podrás consultar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León en tiempo real




www.abc.es


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2022)

La pena es que no haya habido 2 grados lluvia intensa y viento racheado, para que solo vote vox y los vaciados esos. 
Toda la mañana sol, y el frente pa cuando?


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

En estos momentos hay menos abstención en el bar y en misa que en las urnas


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No va a ir a votar ni el tato. El ciudadano castellano y leonés es localista, y separar autonómicas de locales va a favorecer la abstención. A las 11 y pico de la mañana un 11%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en muchos pueblos no habrá mesa encima.
Esto es bueno para vox cuyo votante es más urbanita.


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Hace falta ser muy imbécil para pensar que el PP no forma parte del socialcomunismo. Pero muy muy imbécil


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Neutral? Si esto se llamaba Castilla y cadena. Toque de queda ilegal a las 20:00, confinamiento autonómico, provincial. Todos los, que hemos ido a Madrid en estos 2 años hemos visto la diferencia , las sensacion de muerte social, económica en la región, con la vida de Madrid.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Y en muchos pueblos no habrá mesa encima.
> Esto es bueno para vox cuyo votante es más urbanita.



A ver si os enteráis de que gane quien gane aquí no va a pasar nada. Da igual quien gane, solo somos un tonto útil para tener poder en la política nacional. Cualquier ciudadano de Castilla y León sabe esto, es lo que somos desde que se fundó la autonomía, peones sacrificables


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

En 5 minutos darán los datos de participación. Confío que a las 14:00 horas sea superior al 35%


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Por lo pronto el voto por correo baja un 40% respecto a las elecciones de 2019


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

Seguro que antes de votar, la gente no piensa en esto;

Mileuristas o cómo vivir al filo de los números rojos

Pa que? lo importante es parar a la derecha, o a la izquierda... lo de pensar si eso para otro día.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

34,74%

no es muy mal dato


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Un 34,74 % de participación


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Este resultado favorece al Pp + Vox


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

muy parecido a la anterior


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Mucho tendría que bajar la participación por la tarde, pero no creo. Además a las 14 horas había colas para votar


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Una participación por debajo del 64% entregará Castilla y León al socialcomunismo
> 
> 
> Con un resultado incierto, la participación será clave para el resultado de las elecciones en Castilla y León de este domingo.
> ...



Aunque este por debajo ganara VOX+PP


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ah
> 
> 
> Y si León es Castilla porque coño esto se llama Castilla y León?
> ...



Cállate paleto 

Independentista leonés, no se puede ser más borrego.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Vivo a 3 minutos de mi colegio electoral en mi misma calle y si veo movimiento a esta hora


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Por lo pronto el voto por correo baja un 40% respecto a las elecciones de 2019



Buenas noticias, menos pucherazo de la psoe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Pues está participación está muy bien.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Cállate paleto
> 
> Independentista leonés, no se puede ser más borrego.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk





Considerar que León no es Castilla no es ser paleto

Es conocer historia


León fue durante 3 siglos un reino independiente y tras la union d 1230 un reino integrante de la corona de Castilka pero siempre fue un reino dentro de la corona de Castilla y duro hasta 1833 cuando con Isabel II se disuelven los reinos formantes de España en el estado liberal y se forma la región leonesa que llegó a 1983 para luego formar Castilla y Leon

Considerar que León es Castilla por formar parte de la corona de Castilla es Considerar que Galicia y Asturias son Castilla
También fueron parte de la corona castellana

O que Valencia es Aragon por el mismo motivo

Decir que León es Castilla es una patada a la historia y la geografía
Como los que llaman a Toledo ciudad manchega


No es patetismo
Es tener un apunta licenciatura en historia y ser de León y por tanto conocer muy bien que coño somos y que no somos



León jamás a estado incluida en Castilla 
Ni hoy lo está


Por eso esto se llama Castilla y León 

Por eso Serbia y Montenegro se llamaban así

Por eso Borgoña y Franco Condado se llaman así


Cuando pones una Y es para separar dos conceptos unidos pero diferentes


Esto no es Castilla-León 
Es Castilla Y León


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Considerar que León no es Castilla no es ser paleto
> 
> Es conocer historia
> 
> ...



Blablabla blablabla soy un paleto pueblerino que piensa que los de León son diferentes a los de Burgos beeeebeeeeebeeeee

León pertenece a Castilla, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Considerar que León no es Castilla no es ser paleto
> 
> Es conocer historia
> 
> ...



Me distancio de la polémica histórica , pero eso sí , el declive de León no es achacable a Valladolid , es fácil culpar a otros como hacen los separatas catalufos.
En León se arramblo con las minas y la industria a cambio de subsidios... Como en Asturias y mismo resultado.
Asturias no puede culpar a nadie , León tiene de cabeza de turco a Castilla , pero no anda por ahí la solución a sus penas .


----------



## Sardónica (13 Feb 2022)

La no participación afectaba a la izquierda siempre.
La derecha vota.
El tema está en que están todos en lo mismo y la élite cuenta los votos. Ya saben quien va a ganar desde hace años.


----------



## Jasa (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No estoy muy seguro de eso.



Grandes mantras, junto al votante de izquierdas es más exigente y por eso no siempre vota a diferencia de la derecha o el voto culto es para la izquierda


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Grandes mantras, junto al votante de izquierdas es más exigente y por eso no siempre vota a diferencia de la derecha o el voto culto es para la izquierda



Grandes SUBNORMALES más bien, el votante de izquierda crítico jajajajajajajajaja ya se ha visto estos dos años sí.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Blablabla blablabla soy un paleto pueblerino que piensa que los de León son diferentes a los de Burgos beeeebeeeeebeeeee
> 
> León pertenece a Castilla, SUBNORMAL
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




Y porque se llama Castilla y León?


Me lo quieres contestar?


Hasta Abascal lo tiene claro

Que en su cierre de campaña dijo

Viva León 
Viva Castilla la vieja


Tan claro que ondea delante de todos la bandera de la región leonesa (no la de la provincia),


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *¿A la partitocracia? que va, a esa gente se la suda todo ya. *
> En junio de 2020, la abstención en el PVasco superó el 50% en muchas localidades incluidas capitales y todos salieron contentos y aplaudiéndose sin apenas dar relevancia a un dato que debería resultarles preocupante e incluso, deslegitimador.
> Una tendencia que se extendió, salvo en el caso de Ayuso, por el descontento y en las regionales francesas alcanzó casi el 67% ¿alguién les ha oido analizar esto en debates o preocuparse? *nada, ahí están con dos cojones, y en las posteriores de Alemania, lo solucionaron en muchas regiones omitiendo los datos de abstención y dando solo los porecentajes de votos.*



Pero, ¿Cuál era la razón por la que se abstenían?

- ¿Desidia?
- ¿O cambiar el Sistema de Oligarquía de Partidos?


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

No le deis más vueltas al tema de la participación.

Es muy parecida a las del 2019, y además superior a las 14 horas al 33% que pronosticaba Michavila (GAD3)

Ganará VOX + PP

La cuestión es cuanto sacará Vox y cuanto Pp


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Considerar que León no es Castilla no es ser paleto
> 
> Es conocer historia
> 
> ...



En los mitines abascal se dirige a los castellanos y a los leoneses, no dice a los castellano-leoneses.
Por algo será.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En los mitines abascal se dirige a los castellanos y a los leoneses, no dice a los castellano-leoneses.
> Por algo será.




Sabe historia 
Lo dijo en su primer mitin en León 


Como alavés sabe que no igual a un guipuzcoano 


Como Macarena olona sabe que la Andalucía occidental no es igual a oriental del viejo reino de Granada 


Es lo que tiene España
Tan pequeña pero grande como un universo 


En mi misma provincia hay comarcas nidos de rojos (Laciana) junto a comarcas peperas

Comarcas mineras socialistas y comarcas agrarias peperas


No puedes usar el mismo discurso para las dos

Y eso sin salir de una misma provincia


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## ArmiArma (13 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero, ¿Cuál era la razón por la que se abstenían?
> 
> - ¿Desidia?
> - ¿O cambiar el Sistema de Oligarquía de Partidos?



Desconfianza, desacuerdo y deslegitimación.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Desconfianza, desacuerdo y deslegitimación.



Es decir no se abstienen con un propósito, salvo quizás los últimos.

Lo que hay que hacer es que el máximo número de gente que se abstiene, se abstenga con un objetivo: tumbar el estado de partidos para conseguir una Democracia Representativa y con División de Poderes.

Cuando se alcance un número suficiente de gente que sabe porqué se abstiene y tiene un objetivo claro, tumbar la partitocracia, ésta caera, porque la haremos caer los abstencionistas activos. Hay varias maneras se lograrlo pacíficamente.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (13 Feb 2022)

Un nivel medio benefician a VOX, xq todos los de VOX van a ir a votar.


----------



## Nicors (13 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En los mitines abascal se dirige a los castellanos y a los leoneses, no dice a los castellano-leoneses.
> Por algo será.



Es cierto, y los demás partidos y medios han hecho después lo mismo.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

A mi juicio una mayor participacion en Soria y Valladolid y una menor participacion en Avila y Salamanca no es un buen presagio para el PP. Ahora si, desconozco hasta que punto las encuestas preveian una bajada de participación


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Otra opinión muy respetable a tener en cuenta para la sociología política.


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)

Basta ya de chorradas sobre la participación.
Hace unos meses a esta hora en Madrid hubo una participación brutal y la izquierda salió en masa diciendo que les beneficiaba a ellos.
Ya sabemos como acabó.


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)

Pues la misma que la de hoy...no¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Que va a ganar la psoe que este país está lleno de chiringos.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

La participación tiene mala pinta. Es poco probable que PP + VOX sumen mayoría absoluta. Ya lo hemos dicho por aquí millones de veces: mientras exista Ciudadanos y ahora con los partidos de la "España Vaciada" la derecha no puede gobernar.

Va a hacer falta un milagro.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Basta ya de chorradas sobre la participación.
> Hace unos meses a esta hora en Madrid hubo una participación brutal y la izquierda salió en masa diciendo que les beneficiaba a ellos.
> Ya sabemos como acabó.



no son chorradas, en las elecciones de Madrid hubo una gran movilizacion de izquierda y derecha. lo que pasa es que en Madrid hay mayoria de derechas, el resultado en numero de votos fue el mejor que la derecha ha tenido. Aqui estamos hablando de una caida de participacion de 6% en Avila, en Zamora en Segovia y una subida del 1% en Valladolid y poca caida en Burgos y Soria. No soy adivino pero no pinta bien para el PP. sin tener datos precisos, esto indica probablemente caida en el voto rural y que se mantiene en las ciudades incluso sube. A quien favorece? pues no lo se, puede darse un fenomeno parecido al de Madrid( el voto cabreado que fue a Ayuso se pasa a Vox) o subida de la izquierda


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> A mas abstención mejor para la derecha, en principio



Se vio en Madrid...


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> La participación tiene mala pinta. Es poco probable que PP + VOX sumen mayoría absoluta. Ya lo hemos dicho por aquí millones de veces: mientras exista Ciudadanos y ahora con los partidos de la "España Vaciada" la derecha no puede gobernar.
> 
> Va a hacer falta un milagro.





La participación es aún más alta de las previsiones

Todo el mundo sabía que bajaría
Pero esta 2 puntos menos
Algunos daban 5 o 6 o más puntos de abstencion


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> no son chorradas, en las elecciones de Madrid hubo una gran movilizacion de izquierda y derecha. lo que pasa es que en Madrid hay mayoria de derechas, el resultado en numero de votos fue el mejor que la derecha ha tenido. Aqui estamos hablando de una caida de participacion de 6% en Avila, en Zamora en Segovia y una subida del 1% en Valladolid y poca caida en Burgos y Soria. No soy adivino pero no pinta bien para el PP. sin tener datos precisos, esto indica probablemente caida en el voto rural y que se mantiene en las ciudades incluso sube. A quien favorece? pues no lo se, puede darse un fenomeno parecido al de Madrid( el voto cabreado que fue a Ayuso se pasa a Vox) o subida de la izquierda




Cae la participación en la ciudad de Zamora en manos de IU y es bueno para la izquierda?
Valladolid es Valladolid no es Sevilla


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cae la participación en la ciudad de Zamora en manos de IU y es bueno para la izquierda?
> Valladolid es Valladolid no es Sevilla



Eso no es referencia, mira los resultados de las Generales en 2019:









Resultados Electorales en Zamora: Elecciones Generales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Generales 2019 en Zamora: número de votos, diputados y senadores al Congreso y Senado por comunidades, provincias y municipios con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com





La derecha suma bastante más que la izquierda.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cae la participación en la ciudad de Zamora en manos de IU y es bueno para la izquierda?
> Valladolid es Valladolid no es Sevilla



no estoy hablando de la ciudad de Zamora, solo tengo datos de las provincias, y las que tienen mayores bajadas son las provincias con mas porcentaje de poblacion rural, con la excepcion de Soria


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> no son chorradas, en las elecciones de Madrid hubo una gran movilizacion de izquierda y derecha. lo que pasa es que en Madrid hay mayoria de derechas, el resultado en numero de votos fue el mejor que la derecha ha tenido. Aqui estamos hablando de una caida de participacion de 6% en Avila, en Zamora en Segovia y una subida del 1% en Valladolid y poca caida en Burgos y Soria. No soy adivino pero no pinta bien para el PP. sin tener datos precisos, esto indica probablemente caida en el voto rural y que se mantiene en las ciudades incluso sube. A quien favorece? pues no lo se, puede darse un fenomeno parecido al de Madrid( el voto cabreado que fue a Ayuso se pasa a Vox) o subida de la izquierda



cierto, pero como dice el forero “hrothgar” también la abstención puede venir del cabreado electorado socialista.


Cuando salgan los resultados sabremos quien se ha abstenido.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La participación es aún más alta de las previsiones
> 
> Todo el mundo sabía que bajaría
> Pero esta 2 puntos menos
> Algunos daban 5 o 6 o más puntos de abstencion



Porque iba a llover a última hora de la tarde


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Yo acabo de elevar la anticipación. Aquí en Salamanca no llueve desde las 17:00, y no hace mala temperatura. 

Me doy por satisfecho si Igea, si por mi fuera a las 18:00 se va a su casa.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> cierto, pero como dice el forero “hrothgar” también la abstención puede venir del cabreado electorado socialista.



Un sociata no deja de votar ni mamao.
Son seres acríticos y abyectos.


----------



## Gusman (13 Feb 2022)

Otro pucherazo. Pan comido para Soros y su progresismo en un pais corrupto.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

chequeando datos. Valladolid ciudad sube 3'45 %, frente al 1% de la provincia. la suma de"derechas" ultimas elecciones da 52% igual a la suma en toda la comunidad, la proporcion es distinta no obstante, tanto Vox como Ciudadanos sacaron mejor resultado porcentual que en total de toda la comunidad. multitud de pueblos baja 10% la participacion.Creo que los datos hablan por si solos, los de vox y c's pueden estar contentos


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

Por ahora, el que se está riendo de los suciatas soy yo.


----------



## Lefri (13 Feb 2022)

SÍ. LLORAN PERO DE ALEGRÍA DE SER LOS GANADORES


----------



## Lefri (14 Feb 2022)

Tras el resultado electoral de ayer y vista la aplastante victoria de la derecha y que la participación bajó 2 puntos respecto a 2019, creo que llevas razón.

La abstención ha venido esta vez mayoritariamente del votante socialcomunista, que ha castigado mucho al PSOE y a Podemos.

En este aspecto Michavila se equivoca.


----------

